# Driver for Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300



## mariow (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,

i would need a driver for the WLAN Card in my Lenovo w510. It's an Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300. Does anybody know where i can get this driver?
thank you

best regards
mario


----------



## bschmidt (Feb 17, 2011)

If the cards has a device/vendor ID of *0x8086:0x422B* or *0x8086:0x4238* it is supported by iwn(4) on 8.2-RELEASE and newer.


----------

